# Pictures of Hi Speed's GTO - a work in progress!



## spencerw (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Speed sent me a few pictures of his car in progress. He'd recently purchased a set of grilles and I asked for a few pictures of the project, he asked me to post them up, so here they are!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Cool, can't wait to see the finished job! :cheers


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks,

I should be able to post a couple tomorrow, it's been a lot of work but it's also fun to do. Thanks again Spencer for your help..


----------



## spencerw (Jan 13, 2009)

Update! Here are some more in process pictures, along with the completed pictures.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

lookin' good...
Bill


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks awesome on that black! Sweet job! :cheers
The reverse flames between the scoops is a nice touch.


----------



## purplelover (May 27, 2010)

Gorgeous!

love the black rims too. Im getting mine painted soon...

The paint job is awesome.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Awesome paint, what colors are those, candy what?


----------



## d50h (May 31, 2009)

very nice!


----------

